# New Orleans Hornets vs, Los Angeles Lakers



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets (3-0) @ L.A. Lakers (2-1) ......11/6*










VS.










Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA
9:30pm CST











































































Preview​
_Behind a red-hot offense, Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers have been rolling along. The New Orleans Hornets, meanwhile, owe an improved defense to their undefeated start.


Bryant and the Lakers try to win their third straight on Tuesday when they host the Hornets, who are looking to match the best start in franchise history.

After losing to Houston 95-93 in their season opener last Tuesday, Los Angeles has scored 119 points in each of its last two games -- both wins.

The Lakers (2-1) defeated defending Pacific Division champion Phoenix by 21 points on Friday, and beat reigning Northwest Division champ Utah 119-109 on Sunday.

Los Angeles connected on 55.8 percent of its shots against the Jazz, and ranks among the best shooting teams in the league at 51.7 percent._


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: New Orleans Hornets (3-0) @ L.A. Lakers (2-1) ......11/6*

Good luck to you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys are definitely off to a great start. I think it's about Chris Paul & Co. stop it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP has six assists already...I think he could have had ten before they took him out.Peja missed a bunch of wide open shots


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Byron usually keeps CP in for the entire 1st but took him out.

End of 1st

Hornets 32
Lakers 22


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense has been atrocious, and your offense hasn't. 

That sucks for us.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a horrible foul call.CP never even touched Kobe and that idiot ref gives him three free throws for some unfathomable reason.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> That was a horrible foul call.CP never even touched Kobe and that idiot ref gives him three free throws for some unfathomable reason.


yea it was pretty weak. he was simply sliding his feet and staying lateral with kobe, and it was bryant who initiated the contact.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i think old man peja's back might be feelin alright.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Peja is killing us.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

melvin ely doesnt need to be practicing his post moves in a real life game... its obvious that he has a scoring mindset but comes up short of the rim every time.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

god, jacksons in such a rush to run down there and shoot that he doesn't even let 6 seconds slip off the clock while we're clinging to this lead. its becoming very imperitive that we find another distributing point to back up chris paul, because our backup tandem right now forces their own offense into the game and essentially kills any kind of ball movement.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't see how you guys can lose this game right now. You'd need a total meltdown.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Hornets look so frazzled with BJax...CP comes in and five second laters you have a wide open shot,back to a seven point lead


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

CP3 is just awesome when he has targets, healthy targets. NO is definitely gonna be playoff bound when theyre healthy.

and

chris paul is a certified laker killer.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> The Hornets look so frazzled with BJax...CP comes in and five second laters you have a wide open shot,back to a seven point lead


see, thats the problem i have. Theres a chunk of teams now with good backup distributing guards, i.e. ridnour, calderon, duhon, navarro... we need someone in that mold who can come in and run our offense to at least some level of competency. I mean, its great when b-jax comes in and drops 10 points in 4 minutes, but the truth is if the shots aren't falling, he still keeps firing, and it totally stagnates the gameplan.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

My, my, my.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pargo didn't play tonight did he?Is he hurt or is he in Byron's doghouse scratching fleas?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> Pargo didn't play tonight did he?Is he hurt or is he in Byron's doghouse scratching fleas?


never saw him step on the court once. I'm also guessing that ryan bowens minutes were given to julian wright, because i saw him on the court with the other backups on a couple occasions. That, and hilton got some time also, and aside from that bone headed goaltend on farmar (which i don't mind so much, hes showing fire) he played a pretty solid game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how much of the open shots are a result of the way Paul really destroyed the Lakers with penetration in Staples last year.You know they remembered how he beat them like a drum in that game.They seemed to be sagging in the paint way too much.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we didn't lose it either 2 team records set and we tie the best start in franchise history, a great win for the hornets


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul Dishes Out 21 Assists in Hornets Win Over Lakers


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Congrats.


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

they are some young, ambitious hornets and they have stojakovic. they surely will make the playoffs.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

thank you very much now for the record tonight in portland lets go hornets


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW what a game! That was one of the best games I've seen the Hornets play.


----------

